

Ask HN: Should I move my home server to the cloud - dkhenry

HN,<p>So a few days ago my beloved Home server died. I am now looking at replacing it. However its been a long time ( 9 Years ) since I built that server and the computing landscape has changed, what used to be my E-mail , Website , file server , Test Box and Backup server has really been surpassed by cloud based services. I like Gmail alot better then my old POP3 Mailbox. I also have moved most of my storage to my main Desktop which can now store all my files on two Hard Drives ( not the 8 of the old machine ). I still would like to have a always on machine that I can use as a secondary access point from the outside world , host my hobby projects and keep as a SSH hop.<p>So the question is do I buy a new server and continue to host it out of my basement , or do I move that to the cloud as well ?
======
_mayo
Do you have an Amazon Web Services account already? If not they have a fee
usage tier which gives you a micro instance for a year. I use mine for
testing/code repositorty/ssh hop and it works great. It's worth checking out.

